# Re; Rio Grande and I



## otter (Aug 8, 2010)

Haveing the family cooking throw down ..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Cant do anything with Bros. when they get togather , Smoking a 15 + lb Prime Rib , a Briskett about the same size and threw in 2 chickens for appit. Hope to get some pics on later cant get a siginal 4 my cell here and it hase the pics on it ....


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking forward to the Qview. Sounds like trouble you and Jeff in the same place at the same time


----------



## otter (Aug 8, 2010)

Jerry I will be here for a week so it could be verry bad LOL Haveing a great time


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL Never send Rick for meat a 10lb chunck turned into A 16 hunk of meat,,, but I am betting nobody is gonna go hungry...

9.8 lb Brisket just got wrapped and tossed back inot the smoker....

Awfully nice having the rodent around.....

Really the only thing that is missing from the last time we had prime rib together is Jerry!!


----------



## eman (Aug 8, 2010)

Now wait just a minute. i was at jerry's last time you were there and i heard nothing about prime rib??  That must have been b4 i got there.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like someone left you out of the loop Eman.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 8, 2010)

You were just 4 or 5 days late Bob


----------



## tom37 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Bob,

If I only had a little PR left I wouldn't tell either.  LOL


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow fellas,,,, Almost the best prime rib ever. Jerrys is still better.

The PR was awsome. the thinner end covered the folks that wanted it more done (yuck) and the rest was about medium. Funniest thing is after the work it took, Rick and I took an end each and were thrilled.

Probably 4lb left to fight over tomorrow.

Brisket turned out good. As a matter of fact I declare that as of today I have brisket down.. Especially when I have Rick to sit and watch the ET73.. While I take a nap of course. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chicken looked pretty good,, but in all honest we were so full that I never even pulled it apart, just tossed it into the fridge for tomorrow.

We have pix and will add tomorrow...

Good faimly, good food, good day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya bob,, gotta show up a few days earlier ...


----------



## otter (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## rio_grande (Aug 9, 2010)

Dang brother I got to get my work done and get over there,,, Making me hungry !!


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm... Smoker #1 - Shirt but no hair "net".  Smoker #2 - Hair "net" but no shirt.  What would the Dept. of Health say???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great guys!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 9, 2010)

Dang Rick couldn't you find a bigger hunk of meat to slap in the smoker


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 9, 2010)

there aint no law around here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Figures we get a pic f the done end,,, not the good end....

Get him Jerry,,, 16 lb,,,, Jesh,,,,, LOL it was impresive.. And for the record there was about 1 inch on either end of the rib,, so not sure 17lb would fit...


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahh the pix


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Guys I'm running towards youas fast as I can. I'm just hoping that there will be some meat left over. 16lbs is all for you guys come on I'll taste it and let you know who won what in this throwdown.


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2010)

I looking for the 10 score card!! Dang good looking smoke job.


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 9, 2010)

As always come on mark !!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

I keep checking my email and snail mail and somehow my invite did not ever get here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL - Great looking feast - hope you enjoyed eatin it as much as we did lookin at it


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2010)

Was some really great food here people : always is when me and lil bro. get togather


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2010)

It looks awesome yea I hear ya Rick just a good thing the ole man was around to keep you two straight


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL,,, Who gonna keep him straight????????

ROUND 2 INDIANA MUD BUGS AND FISH with all the fixins of course....


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL... for some reason I don't think margarita in a wine glass was one of those Martha Stewart approved drinks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My friends that there is all some really good looking food - smoked and boiled alike! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## otter (Aug 16, 2010)

Brothers/Masters (wanna be some day)


----------



## otter (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't Wait !!!!!


----------



## otter (Aug 16, 2010)

Had a really Great time in Indiana with my family ... This is where I grew up ,and where most of my family is .


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 16, 2010)

otter said:


> Can't Wait !!!!!


I am fairly certain there are some Geneva Convetion rules about molesting your roast BEFORE the smoke.... lol.


----------



## otter (Aug 16, 2010)

Just Fulling around ... But I do like mine Rare


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL,,, I woulda deleted those if I knew they existed :)

Was a good time, course now I gotta bust tail to cover taking a week off.


----------



## otter (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait to do this again this Aug.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

otter said:


> Can't wait to do this again this Aug.


   Can't wait to see some pics from the next one.

You guys are great


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 22, 2011)

oh, no we gonna do it again??


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL---I got halfway through this thread, before I realized how old it was---It still looks great!!!!

Now THAT was a hunk of Prime Rib!!!!

Bear


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 22, 2011)

This thread needs more wombat.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 22, 2011)

Now I just spit all over my tiny screen Joel. To funny!


----------



## tom37 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 23, 2011)

i agree joel,,, never forget waking up in the middle of the night yelling kill the wombat!!!


----------



## otter (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry no Wombats ... You can come but leave the wombat at the house LOL


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to say ,Jeff and Rick are some of the best guys I've ever met.

It's like I grew up with them.

I could hang out and drink margaritas from wine glasses all day!

Hope you guys are doing well


----------



## otter (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL Thanks Raptor ... I feel the same way Buddy , Thanks !!!!!


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 23, 2011)

otter said:


> Sorry no Wombats ... You can come but leave the wombat at the house LOL




Avoid the mirror at all costs. :biggrin:


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 23, 2011)

When we gonna do it again?


----------



## otter (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL thanks for the warning My friend LOL


----------



## otter (Jun 23, 2011)

IDK My friend ? Soon I hope


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 23, 2011)

No matter where you go, I'm with you in spirit brother


----------



## otter (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Bro.....


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 23, 2011)

And I am just southwest of you in spirit and in flesh. lol


----------

